
Try My Marketing Tool That I Build with React and GraphQL - luisvinicius_ab
https://www.intentbox.me
======
pedalpete
a bit of language correction on your homepage

"Provide a different title and text if the visitor is returning and hasn't
clicked yet!"

"When the user clicks in your CTA, it won't be displayed anymore!"

"User-friendly design that your users will love to see", probably better as
"Beautiful design your users will love" or something like that.

At the same time, is it important that this is built ith React and GraphQL?

